# OT: from a German: Congrats!

## furanku

Nice to see the better team win! Now go for the Netherlands!

----------

## Stolz

Thanks furanku. Was nice to see fair play and good footbal yerterday.

----------

## i92guboj

I am not much into soccer, but thanks nonetheless. I am sure German deserved victory as much as Spain did.

It was a very noisy night around here   :Laughing: 

----------

## gringo

danke Furanku, ich denke auch dass gestern das beste Team gewonnen hatt.

Jetzt mal schauen wie alles mit Holland läuft, wird sicher auch ein harter Brocken sein, was sagt den der Paul ?

---------------------

gracias Furanku, yo tb. creo que ayer ha ganado el mejor equipo.

A ver ahora que tal con Holanda, seguro que tb. va a ser complicado, que pronostica el pulpo Paul ?

----------

## pelelademadera

I think germany is better team than spain, but, yesterday plays very bad...

congratulations spain

----------

